# Calculo fuerza electromotriz inducida



## amstrad (Mar 15, 2010)

hola a todos. tengo una duda bastante simple. a ver si podeis echarme una mano.

Tengo que calcular la fuerza electromotriz inducida en una bobina de 80 espiras donde se hace pasar de un flujo magnético de 300mWb a otro de 800mWb en un tiempo de 0,1s.

mis calculos han sido estos.

E=*(Φ1-**Φ2/t)N

E=(0,3Wb-o,8Wb/0,1s)80

E=-400V

*Es un resultado bastante raro. No creo que un resultado negativo sea correcto. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de lo que he hecho mal?

saludos


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 15, 2010)

Creo que está bien, es negativo, solo que por convenio se deja como positivo

De todas formas, que alguien que lo sepa al 200% lo confirme


----------



## ccorbon (Oct 2, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos:
Vamos a ver, yo tengo un problema y es el siguiente
Teniendo en cuenta la misma formula, y para dos imanes enfrentados y de polaridad opuesta a cada lado de una bobina de 50 espiras de 1.29Wb ¿por que me sale 0? 
Esque soy nuevo en esto y estoy saliendo loco

E= (1.29-1.29/0.2)50

E=0

Supongo que mas de uno me pondrá verde si es una tontería pero yo estoy saliendo loco... muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2012)

No está mal que una tensión resulte negativa, porque hay que ver respecto de qué se la está mirando.

La FEM siempre da negativa, porque circula en sentido opuesto a la corriente inicial aplicada...

por convenio obviamente se sabe que es una diferencia de potencial positiva...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)

ccorbon dijo:


> buenas tardes a todos:
> Vamos a ver, yo tengo un problema y es el siguiente
> teniendo en cuenta la misma formula, y para dos imanes enfrentados y de polaridad opuesta a cada lado de una bobina de 50 espiras de 1.29wb ¿por que me sale 0?
> Esque soy nuevo en esto y estoy saliendo loco
> ...


 

e= (1.29-(-1.29)/0.2)50


----------



## ccorbon (Oct 2, 2012)

Aaaaahora lo entiendo, muchas gracias.
claro, no he tenido en cuenta que al invertir el campo magnético se cambia el signo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## anymex (Oct 2, 2012)

con respecto a:


amstrad dijo:


> E=*(Φ1-**Φ2/t)N
> 
> E=(0,3Wb-o,8Wb/0,1s)80
> 
> ...


*

como dijo dj draco:


DJ DRACO dijo:



			La FEM siempre da negativa, porque circula en sentido opuesto a la corriente inicial aplicada...
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

esto es por la ley de lenz "El sentido de la corriente inducida sería tal que su flujo se opone a la causa que la produce" (fuente: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_Lenz) esto significa que la corriente inducida ira en sentido contrario y como consecuencia también la FEM*


----------



## ccorbon (Oct 3, 2012)

anymex dijo:


> con respecto a:
> 
> 
> como dijo dj draco:
> ...



Y ahí es donde a mi me entra otra duda.
¿por que a mi me da un valor positivo la ecuación? 

E=(1.29-(-1.29)/0.2)50
E=645


----------



## anymex (Oct 3, 2012)

ccorbon dijo:


> Y ahí es donde a mi me entra otra duda.
> ¿por que a mi me da un valor positivo la ecuación?
> 
> E=(1.29-(-1.29)/0.2)50
> E=645



el problema esta en tu formula(creo que en el lugar donde la sacaste ya te la dieron dijerida es decir con la comvencio de que la fem sera positiva), yo lo calcularia con la ley de fataday (https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_Faraday).

"para dos imanes enfrentados y de polaridad opuesta a cada lado de una bobina de 50 espiras de 1.29Wb ¿por que me sale 0?" 


E=-N(dΦ/dt)

en donde
E: la fem inducida
N: numero de vueltas
dΦ: diferencial del campo magnetico
dt: diferencial de tiempo

E=-50(2.58/0.2)=-645


----------

